# Manual Shifting



## Hooper0577 (Dec 11, 2003)

Does manual shifting a automatic hurt the transmission? Also where can i get a shift kit at?


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

Hooper0577 said:


> Does manual shifting a automatic hurt the transmission? Also where can i get a shift kit at?


Yes it does after a while unless its one of the newer ones made for manual shifting but if your talkin bout the ones that just have: P-N-D-3-2-1 then use it does hurt it forgot why but u can get a kit at alot of places


----------



## Hooper0577 (Dec 11, 2003)

i only wonder because i drag the car sometimes at the local circuit and ive done some manual shifting with it, i rather ask a rookie question than keep doing it and have a bigger problem


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

ummm... downshifting is cheating...


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

blankgazex said:


> ummm... downshifting is cheating...


who said anything about downshifting?


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

hes talking about manually shifting through 1 and 2 until he puts it in drive.thats called upshifting. downshifting isnt cheating. just cause you dont have the edge, doesnt mean your opponent is cheating. like on pirates of the caribbean: the only rules are what a man can do, and what a man cant do.


----------



## Hooper0577 (Dec 11, 2003)

i do downshift it when im doing roll ons. If im rollin at 25 i shift to 1st and if im rollin at 45 i shift to 2nd. The car wont pick up speed quick enough to race at speeds in between that. it seems like it lacks torque with the auto tranny


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

u guys woulnd't understand the down shifting is cheating statement, its an OT thing about some dumb guy how he was braggin back in the day when we had "nissan vs all" about his slow auto sentra beating a civic or something until the civic downshifted on him and beat him. which he said was cheating. his latest sn was AJracer805, recently banned for posing as other members trying to tarnish their names.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

he's back now =/


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

Hey i remember that guy man that must suck to get beat by a civic i could never let that happen i would come back with somethig but thats also why i love my manual trans


----------



## Hooper0577 (Dec 11, 2003)

yea civics are junk. today i watched a Maxima race a Civic. It was no contest at all. Maxima pulled the civic right away. The civic was all ricerized with an intake and muffler with clear tales and some other body mods. I hate how the Civic Nation think there cars are fast.

Civic: quick hit the NOS i need to climb the hill.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i saw a thread in honda forums about if a 93 civic could beat a 95 max. it was quite a funny thread.


----------



## Hooper0577 (Dec 11, 2003)

since i cant manual shift the car should i just rev it up with my foot on the brake and then let it off?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

just do a 5speed swap.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

speaking of ricerized, theres a kid at my school with a hyundai....he came into our 2nd period shop class today....he has intake, exhaust, big black wing, graphics everywhere, and hoodpins. from what i hear, some kid with a completely stock sunfire beat it, and the kid was talkin shit about another kid with a 3000gt saying he could beat it....it was quite funny lol

hooper- yea i think a lot of people with autos do that.it should help at the track i think


----------



## Hooper0577 (Dec 11, 2003)

Theres a kid in my school with a riced up Del Sol with tails, intake, and neons. He raced my friends stock Toyota 4cyl pickup on the highway and the faggety Del Sol lost. Honda are so pathetic


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hooper, the thing ur talking about is the power brake thing. its coo it helps ya get the jump on other cars


----------



## Hooper0577 (Dec 11, 2003)

yea. do you know if it hurts anything besides maybe a little of the brakes


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

i dont believe it hurts ur car that much, but its very possible that im wrong...


----------

